# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Hdd

## amay05

Очень прошу помочь.Объясняю ситуацию:

Винда просто зависла.Переустановил ХП не грузится, вообще просто черный экран, перезагрузил.Пишет про hal.dll , почитал тему, всё понял.Только проблема в другом.На этом же компе стоит Виста только на другом харде, она грузится(с неё и пишу), но почему в висте не отображается хард на котором стоит ХП!Но при загрузки системы и в Биосе и во время проверки хард виден.Система стала грузится по 5 минут, очень долго думая при загрузке, но когда уже захожу в Висту, всё нормально.Помогите плз.

----------


## Kimmeriez

Самое распространённое - битые шлейфы (информационный и питание). Замени их или если питани - обожми нормально, чтоб не болтался.

----------


## amay05

На том же шлейфе питания работает другой ЖД.И все какие у меня есть информационные кабели..перепробовал...без толку...

----------


## Cam

не отображается именно хард? не логический? хм. винде чихать что определяет биос, а вот с хардом что-то не очень. если это не шлейф (при частом перетыкании ИДЕшных шлейфов портятся как шлейфы, так и разьемы винтов) то может разьем повредил. проверь контакты в разьеме не хлябают на винте. и еще, контакты могут быть не только повреждены, а просто изношены, у меня под изношенный винт новый шлейф, а изношенный шлейф наоборот с новым винтом (сравнительно) теперь работают, иначе никак. С САТА таких проблем не было пока, да и шлейфы там не такие хрупкие. впрочем идешникам почти 100% подключение даже при изломанных наполовину контактах гарантируют старые 40пиновые шлейфы, попробуй

----------

